# US Navy Changes Uniforms



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, some of them.  The "working uniform" will allow sailors to blend in with the ocean at least :confused:.  I like the service uniform, it was long over due. 

http://www.npc.navy.mil/CommandSupport/USNavyUniforms/uniform_photos.htm


----------



## Pete S (Jul 12, 2008)

Blatant rip-off of the Marines.


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 12, 2008)

No more Dixie cups?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 12, 2008)

Probably still with their dress uniform, D


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 12, 2008)

bunch of tards


----------



## Frisco (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought I heard something about these uniforms turning orange in sea water? :uhh::confused:

I just found that It was a myth about them turning orange  sorry about that..


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 12, 2008)

fugly ugly


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow. Thats all I can say is wow. Well, the Army changed things to me more like us, makes sence the Navy would do the same.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 12, 2008)

since when is the navy a departement of the Marines?


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Jul 12, 2008)

The interesting bit of news is that, at least for the moment, the Navy Expeditionary Combat Command (NECC) that contains the "BDU wearing" Navy units, is retaining the BDUs (actually CUU - Combat Utility Uniform).  So, the guys in the unit I support (MCAG) have to get the uniform to be in compliance, but won't wear it apparently until they get to their next duty assignment.


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 12, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> since when is the navy a departement of the Marines?


I thought it was the other way around. :confused:


----------



## Pete S (Jul 12, 2008)

Simmerin' SigO said:


> The interesting bit of news is that, at least for the moment, the Navy Expeditionary Combat Command (NECC) that contains the "BDU wearing" Navy units, is retaining the BDUs (actually CUU - Combat Utility Uniform).  So, the guys in the unit I support (MCAG) have to get the uniform to be in compliance, but won't wear it apparently until they get to their next duty assignment.



Wow, what a waste of military spending.


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2008)

Those uniforms look like someone gutted a smurf.


----------



## CBTech (Jul 13, 2008)

Being in the community of the Navy that already wears CUU's, "cammies", I feel that the Fleet types are trying to just feel "speshul".
As someone who has worn CUU's since leaving boot camp I could really giva shit less. A pocket on the sleeve is about the only thing I'm excited about. What I am not excited about and actually a little disgusted about is the fact that we have so many Gawdamm uniforms. Being in the Expeditionary community, green or desert CUU's, why should I be required to have a set of the blue utilities? 
They are making the sailor who is an OF13, EOD, SO, or SB (rates who will never be placed in other than Spec War or NECC billets) have a set for "seabag" inspections or in case they go to a ship type command. WTF? So I have to maintain yet another uniform that i no use to me. The Navy has always had too many uniforms, for example the working whites and the working blues, dress whites and dress blues, the dungarees, ....
Finally they are merging the working blues/whites and going with 1 working uniform (although this too is a rip-of of a Marine uniform).
On the point that someone was trying to make about the rip-off of the Marine utility uniform; if the digital pattern is smarter than the Woodland or Desert v.2, why not use it. As EOD,Seabees and SpecWar are in the same atmosphere as Marines and the digital works better why is it that fucked up? 
On the other hand, the fleet fags wearing blue digi's is just way over the top. Personally if I were a snipe down in Engineering in the pit I would want the dungarees. Wearing utility pants that never fit right and a blouse that almost amounts to being a jacket down there has got to be so much more uncomfortable than slacks/pants and a short sleeved shirt. I think most fleet types will end up cursing what they are drooling for now, that is a "cool" new uniform.
Another Navy uniform folly is the new PT uniform. It is a yellow shirt and shitty ass short with no inner netting (Where do my balls go?!?!?!).
We have always PT'ed in brown shirts and whatever kind of Navy blue shorts you wanted as long as they were solid in color and the logo was no bigger than a quarter. The fleeters, if they even had organized PT, would wear anything they wanted. I've seen cargo shorts, Abercrombie faux-tennis shoes, tank tops, the list goes on. 
While I do not disagree with the standardized PT gear the yellow top is made of polyester, keeping sweat in, it shows dirt like crazy making it look like shit. The shorts as I said have no ball support so you would have to wear something else, that's more laundry and on a ship I would guess it would suck worse but I wouldn't know, never stepped foot on a ship.
It sucks for them but I say Fuck'em, they  (sailors) were crying for "cool" new uniforms. What again sucks is that I have to buy a set because we all got an extra little bit in our annual clothing allowance specifically for that. We won't wear them but we have to maintain a set just like the blue "cammies".  The jury is still out on whether I will actually buy a set. 
So yeah, coming from a Navy man, I think most of it is just poser shit. The Expeditionary and Spec War bubbas, it's just a tad bit smarter clothing. Although we all know that when you're in the desert there really isn't much difference in the MC digi or my current DUU's, just smarter pockets. They still see you. 
On a patrol in the wilds of Afghanistan the digi IS smarter, and this is the reason I don't mind the change in my particular everyday uniform.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow CB; tell us how you really feel.  Don't hold anything back. 

The new service uniform makes sense.  The military in general has too many uniforms that we don't wear except for an inspection.  I know in the Corps the vast majority of Marines could get away with just having dress blues (including long & short sleeve shirts) and utilities.  Service uniforms are just a PITA and are rarely worn unless you are at one of a few places.

Blue cammies?  Are you f@#$ing kidding?  What are they going to blend into?  The ocean?  I would think if I was a sailor actually in the ocean (with a few exceptions) I'd want to be as *visible* as possible, not blend in.  Give me bright orange cammies, at least I'd be visible when I fall off the ship.  And it doesn't look like they would blend in well in any of our current operating environments.  We had some Iraqis that wore blue cammies.  Trust me when I say they didn't blend into ANYTHING well.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2008)

I laughed my ass off when I saw the blue digi cammies, figured some AF officer on an exchange tour took our failed blue cammies with him, and sold it to the Navy.

Bwahahaha!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 19, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Those uniforms look like someone gutted a smurf.



LOL :)


----------



## Snowbird (Jul 22, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Wow. Thats all I can say is wow. Well, the Army changed things to me more like us.



:uhh: When?  I didn't get the memo. . .


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think he's referring to the digital pattern of the ACU.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 22, 2008)

IMHO All the services should wear the same type of utility and/or BDU uniform! No exceptions. Keep the individual dress uniforms for each service.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> IMHO All the services should wear the same type of utility and/or BDU uniform! No exceptions. Keep the individual dress uniforms for each service.



Exactly.  Makes it a lot harder to "move to the sound of the guns and shoot anyone not dressed like you."


----------



## Mr. Punchy (Jul 22, 2008)

*I gotta say...*

The new working unis suck.  The great thing about dungarees and poopy suits is the fact that they were cheap, durable, and, in my opinion, and after a proper breaking in period, quite comfortable.  I mean, sure, multiple pockets n' shit make sense for a combat-type uniform.  Most of the NSW and expeditionary guys I know wear BDUs, CUUs, or similar.  But give the average fleet sailor that many pockets and he/she will feel the need to lug around every god-damned thing that'll fit - iPods, cell phones, candy bars, who knows what the fuck else.  When I was a BM, all I carried during the duty day was my ID card in my chest pocket and a knife and marlinspike in a holster on my belt.  I say dungarees and poopy suits were fine, if it ain't broke don't fix it.  If a sailor deploys somewhere they need a combat uni, let 'em wear BDUs, or cammies, or even a version of marpat.  But BLUE DIGICAM:doh: - methinks some flag orificers got ahold of summa that Humboldt County agricultural product.



p.s.  I kinda like the new service dress.


----------



## Snowbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I think he's referring to the digital pattern of the ACU.



ACU's look nothing like the MARPAT.  I suppose because the pattern is a bunch of small blocks, that's what makes it similar.  ACU's are cut differently (I like the cut better than the MARPAT), are lighter, but look retarded in almost any environment.  The only time we actually blended in with that shit in the field was at Campbell at the end of winter/beginning of spring, because the ground was covered with GRAY leaves and some brownish/light brown shit.  I still had all my guys roll around in the mud. . .

The MARPAT is a smart looking design.  I heard through the rumor mill that the Army refused to go with it because the Marines beat us to it and we had to do our own thing.  Stupid shit to me. . .go with the roomier uniforms for us but use the same pattern, just take out the Marine logo; add that US Army star symbol if you need to, but geez.

The new Army shirts are kind of cool, but that logo frigging kills me, and they get pissed if we ever wear them off the flight line.

Back on topic, yeah the Navy's new uniform is a rippoff of the Marines, but Marines are Navy anyway;).  That blue uniform is nuts.  Why don't they just give them the BDU's the Russians use?


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2008)

Pete S said:


> Blatant rip-off of the Marines.



No shit!!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 22, 2008)

Snowbird said:


> :uhh: When? I didn't get the memo. . .


 
Going digi, (not the same pattern, but same concept) now pushing the "everyone a rifleman idea" ..... there are a few others, but I wasnt being overly serious.


----------



## Snowbird (Jul 22, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Going digi, (not the same pattern, but same concept) now pushing the "everyone a rifleman idea" ..... there are a few others, but I wasnt being overly serious.



Every Soldier a marksman?  I dunno, I haven't been in that long.  Maybe we jacked it.  We'll give you some more of our old crap to make up for it.

I wish we would take pull-ups from you, but you can keep your crunches.


----------



## Swill (Jul 22, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> IMHO All the services should wear the same type of utility and/or BDU uniform! No exceptions. Keep the individual dress uniforms for each service.



Alas, the voice of reason.



Snowbird said:


> but you can keep your crunches.



Hahahahaha.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 23, 2008)

It's about time. 

Can you imagine how bad they must smell by now???????  :)


----------



## car (Jul 23, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> IMHO All the services should wear the same type of utility and/or BDU uniform! No exceptions. Keep the individual dress uniforms for each service.



I concur with the older guy. :2c: But what do we know?


----------



## Mr. Punchy (Jul 23, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> IMHO All the services should wear the same type of utility and/or BDU uniform! No exceptions. Keep the individual dress uniforms for each service.



I think I can understand the reasons for your "one uniform" arguement,  I don't agree.  For reasons mentioned by both myself and my SeaBee shipmate earlier,  A BDU-type utility uniform is pretty impractical for shipboard use. I have worn both Utilities and Dungarees and I would hate to wear the former, with their bagginess and snag prone pockets, in the small spaces you deal with on _any_ seagoing vessel.  Also, in my own experience,  utilities don't stand up the the kind of harsh saltwater conditions one can find at sea.   Plus, as any Navy boot can tell you, dungarees provide you with set of emergency flotation devices without unduly hampering movement like a life vest does. This is a primary concern for anyone on board a DD or FF in high seas:eek:

Maybe a universal working uniform works for shore duty, but those folks mostly wear the service dress anyway.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Punchy said:


> I think I can understand the reasons for your "one uniform" arguement,  I don't agree.



What is worn on a ship is irrevant to the point made about the same uniform, it is meant in the contex of boots on the ground in a war zone.

WTF do Navy personal need cammo on a ship for anway? Keep your dungarees.

It's important when fighting to beable to instantly and easily identify friend and foe, hense TW's statment.


----------



## Mr. Punchy (Jul 23, 2008)

I concur that in a war zone, combat uniforms should be the same, for the very reasons stated.  However, Mr. Trip_Wire said "All the services should wear the same type of utility and/or BDU uniform! No exceptions," which I understood to mean across the board, every service man or woman.  If I misunderstood, I sincerely apologize.  As to being in a war zone, I would fit sailors on a ship in the Persian Gulf or other waters doing VBSS and suchlike duties into that category, but I still believe dungarees and coveralls to be the better uniform for them.  

Then again, maybe, having been a Bos'n's Mate, I'm a little more traditional


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Punchy said:


> I concur that in a war zone, combat uniforms should be the same, for the very reasons stated.  However, Mr. Trip_Wire said "All the services should wear the same type of utility and/or BDU uniform! No exceptions," which I understood to mean across the board, every service man or woman.  If I misunderstood, I sincerely apologize.  As to being in a war zone, I would fit sailors on a ship in the Persian Gulf or other waters doing VBSS and suchlike duties into that category, but I still believe dungarees and coveralls to be the better uniform for them.
> 
> Then again, maybe, having been a Bos'n's Mate, I'm a little more traditional



Much of what I said was based on those idiotic blue BDUs. The Navy does need a battle uniform, especially for SEALs, Seabees, Medics, EOD, etc. Sailors are also now serving on land in various places doing soldier work, etc. 

Yes, I do think there should be just one combat type and/or BDU uniform for all services. At times, I wonder if the old Jungle Fatigues OD- 107, was one of the best all around combat uniform.

On the other hand, I have always thought the Navy's old blue shirt and Bell bottomed dungaree trousers & sailor hat was a proper uniform for a sailor working on shipboard. May be for ship board sailors they could have both available. :2c:


----------



## Mr. Punchy (Jul 23, 2008)

Trip_Wire, Sir, this sailor(former) understands, and concurs.


----------



## Snowbird (Jul 23, 2008)

car said:


> But what do we know?



Sir, it is not what you know, but what you have _not forgotten_.


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> At times, I wonder if the old Jungle Fatigues OD- 107, was one of the best all around combat uniform.



I think the best all round color uniform ever fielded was Khaki. 



> The name of the color khaki comes from the Persian word khak meaning dust, and khaki meaning dusty, dust covered or earth colored.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 23, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I think the best all round color uniform ever fielded was Khaki.




The old jungle 107's would look great in Khaki! ;)


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 23, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> The old jungle 107's would look great in Khaki! ;)



Amen.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 24, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> Amen.
> 
> LL



I think its because I like the WWII Paratrooper uniform and the '107s copied many of there features. As I recall one model of that WWII Para uniform was Khaki. It's still a great looking battle uniform.

The 82nd Airborne Choir wears it when they perform, with a white scarf w/ 82nd patch centered on the scarf. Very —*Sharp!


----------



## Texas Own (Jul 28, 2008)

Suck it up and drive on.....Honor, Courage, and Commitment...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 28, 2008)

Texas Own said:


> Suck it up and drive on.....Honor, Courage, and Commitment...



Given the title subject here, I can't figure out what you are trying to tell us? Did I miss something? :confused::uhh:


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> Given the title subject here, I can't figure out what you are trying to tell us? Did I miss something? :confused::uhh:



I concur on this, and on the:  Uniform, Combat, Jungle, Cotton Rip-Stop OG-107.  The ones with the slant pockets on the jacket.  Damn that was a comfortable uniform and you could access everything with the tick riding heavy on your back.


----------

